
Show HN: Boostlog – A Blogging Platform for Programmer - kazup
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/boostlog
======
mtmail
Direct link [https://boostlog.io/](https://boostlog.io/) (does producthunt add
any value here?)

------
kazup
Hey folks! Let me introduce our new blogging tool "Boostlog".

Boostlog is Medium for developer in a word. It enables you to write a
beautiful programming article using our loving Markdown.

We have the experience of making Boostnote and have got over 6,500 GitHub
stars.

You can ask me anything about Boostlog, I'm always here to help you. Thanks!

